
Only Hire A+ People Who Punch Above Their Weight Class [Startup HR] - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/22/only-hire-a-people-who-punch-above-their-weight-class-startup-hr/
======
jacquesm
How about _not_ hiring people. Just get a bunch of guys/girls together that
know their stuff, save for a bit until you know you all have enough to last
for at least several months, pool your resources.

No employees. None. Wait for a year or so before you start thinking of
salaries, until then it is just profit sharing, no base.

That way you'll all have your eyes on the 8 ball, all the time. A salary does
weird stuff to people. It makes them feel entitled, somehow divorced from the
company. If all you get is your share of the pie _if_ the company makes money
then it probably will.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contrast:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=896571>

~~~
rizzn
Apologies. Didn't know it had been submitted at the original source. FWIW/FYI.
We have permission to syndicate Mark's posts to SiliconANGLE. Moderaters, feel
free to downvote or hide this entry.

